# No Live Shrimp Available



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I called four places this morning and none had live shrimp. Does anyone know what is going on? 

Dennis


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

The Sheepies are biting and everybody's buying


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I have live shrimp. $3.75 doz


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Gray's just got some in today ( Monday) I think . Used fiddlers and just could not get one hooked and the people I saw that had live shrimp were slaying them .


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

i was going to say anglers outlet has live shrimp i bought 3 doz this morning.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go AO.:bowdown


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks to those of you who responded to my message. 

A very special thanks to Anglers Outlet who took the time to respond to my post this morning. I had a fishingouting planned with my daughter, to provideus with some "one on one" time. No other bait shop took time to respond. I went up there and bought live shrimp from a nice man named Billie who was running the place along with his daughter.

They are on highway 90 in Pea Ridge in the flea market across from the new Lowes Store. They opened in January so they are not listed in the book. Their phone number is listed in this thread.

Even though we got a late start, we killed the sheepshead in the pass.

Dennis


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go, glad you found some bait, and fish to eat them...and nice job coming through A.O.

Quick Tip: If you can't find live shrimp (frozen, dead only) try using the flash frozen table shrimp from the grocery store. It'sSLIGHTLY more expensive, but it works real well.

(Sorry blkwtr, wish I'd have thought of that this morning. Been having some trouble finding live shrimp myself, looking for new places to find bait I guess!)


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Josh

Thought about the flash frozen but had a package laid out for dinner . Winn Dixie sometimes has them on sale buy one get one at no charge. This comes out about 4 bucks a package and is very easy to use as you can use what you want and do not have to defrost the whole batch. By the way they are pretty tasty as food fair I always use them for salads & sauces and it makes a GREAT meal. Thanks for the tip Josh as we are always looking for ways of saving money and this is one good way.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *blkwtr (4/7/2008)*
> 
> A very special thanks to Anglers Outlet who took the time to respond to my post this morning. I had a fishing outing planned with my daughter, to provide us with some "one on one" time. No other bait shop took time to respond. I went up there and bought live shrimp from a nice man named Billie who was running the place along with his daughter.
> 
> Dennis




Thanks Dennis and everyone who came by yesterday. It was a pleasure meeting all of you. I look forward to serving our community for a long, long time.



BTW - my daughter who was helping me yesterday was Joy, she is "DJ's Mom" on the forum. She has been a great help (free labor :clap) so I don't know what I am going to do when she goes back to work Monday.



Pastor Billy


----------

